# When to deadlift? pull or legs day?



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Want to incorporate deadlift into workout, as I'm currently not! Which is pretty poor..

Just not sure what day to do on. Legs, pull, push split.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pull day, it is a pull exercise


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

Ok thanks. Wasn't entirely sure due to the legs also being involved


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Both, its a pull and a leg exercise if done correct.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm probably one of the biggest advocates of upper/lower splits, so deadlift on leg day for me.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rack pulls, pull day. Stiff legged, leg day. They are both completely different exercises imo. You should not do regular deadlifts on both back and leg day as it just interferes with recovery.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I'm probably one of the biggest advocates of upper/lower splits, so deadlift on leg day for me.


Likewise I'm a massive upper/lower enthusiast, but I always train deadlifts with back :laugh: That said, I've stopped doing deadlifts and sqitched them out for rack pulls for more back focus, didn't like the idea of incorporating legs into the movement when I'd be training legs within a couple of days anyway, whereas with full deadlifts there's no way to really take the back-work out of the equation. Though if you recover well and can get away with a little extra back training on the lower day, why not :thumbup1:

I think the above provides an answer to your question btw OP, I'd be doing them on a pull day. If you're worried about any overlap with legs, then switch to rack pulls instead.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

smalldude said:


> Ok thanks. Wasn't entirely sure due to the legs also being involved


keep your squats for leg day mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Not remotely helpful but I do them on a separate day.

Saturday morning normally, in, deadlifts, any bits I think I've slacked on through the week and back home.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

standard DL or rack pulls on pull day, SL or negative DL (weight starts lower than normal) on leg day. just dont make pull day 1 and leg day 2


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Personally I sumo deadlift on leg strength days and conventional deadlift on pull hypertrophy days.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

On a p/p/l I do them on pull day but upper/lower I do on lower


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

rotate variations of the deadlift between leg and pull day depending on what else is involved that week

most important thing is you do them


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Pull


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

your best to to do deadlift on legs day, firstly you allow a fullweek for your lower back to recover..... opposed to deadlifting one day and thenext day squatting when yourlower back feels weak, secondly one of the best powerlifters to ever live does the same routine..obv were all different but id say do what he does (ANdy bolton)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Leg day.....

Deads hit the following:

The grip strength (finger flexors) and the lower back (erector spinae) work isometrically to keep the bar held in the hands and to keep the spine from rounding.

The quadriceps work to extend the knee joint

The gluteus maximus and hamstrings work to extend the hip joint.

The adductor magnus works to stabilize the legs.

They also involve:

Torso

Front

Abdomen

Rectus abdominis (under aponeurosis)

Abdominal external oblique muscle

Abdominal internal oblique muscle

Back

Iliocostalis

Intertransversarii laterales lumborum

Latissimus dorsi

Levator scapulae

Longissimus

Quadratus lumborum

Rhomboideus major

Serratus posterior superior

Serratus posterior inferior

Splenius cervicis

Teres Major

Trapezius muscle


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Deadlifts for back/pull day.

No way could I give my all to squats after deadlifting! And vice versa, fcuk that.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Deadlifts for back/pull day.
> 
> No way could I give my all to squats after deadlifting! And vice versa, fcuk that.


This.

And minimal lower back involvement in my squatting. Nice, upright Olympic style is the way to go unless there's a meet coming up.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Deadlifts for back/pull day.
> 
> No way could I give my all to squats after deadlifting! And vice versa, fcuk that.


Mix it up, deads first one week squats the next. Its guaranteed to hit the muscle/muscles hard.


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Deadlift after squatting (andy bolton style), or on its own day + back/leg assistance.


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm doing an upper/lower split at the moment, I do deadlifts on the 2nd leg day


----------



## Dhiren (Jan 10, 2015)

For me on pull day. Don't think I could manage squatting or even leg pressing heavy on the same day as heavy deadlifts.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Natty Steve said:


> Mix it up' date=' deads first one week squats the next. Its guaranteed to hit the muscle/muscles hard.[/quote']
> 
> If you are going to deadlift on Leg day, do your squats first. If you are knackered from squats and fail a rep on the deadlift, it's easy to just drop the bar. It's harder, not to mention less safe, to bail out of a squat because you're fatigued from deadlifts.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

i was having the ****s today doing deads, but still managed to pull 230x3 without ****ting myself  That's a skill!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Natty Steve said:


> Nah alternate them' date=' the rack has two bars across to catch the barbell if you fail  [/quote']
> 
> True, in that case it would be fine  . Not everybody has access to or squats in racks however.


----------

